# car hauler



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

hey does anyone o how a boat rail works on a 3 car hauler,the center rail is used for boats also.what do you do winch it up on on the tongue wheel.just thought i would ask


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i cant understand a thing your asking.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

well the way to get the boat up there would be to laod the cars first then use a boat lift to get 'er on top.

Unless it's a 29 footer then yer sc))(*wed.

Just take the rail to the scrapper and get yer nickle back.
and other nonsense.
You gotta have ozark inginuity for this type o' talkin.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I get it now. We're talking about one of those trailer that can hold a car and a boat on top?!?!? You could just back the trailer really far into the water lol.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

First Time Out;392283 said:


> I get it now. We're talking about one of those trailer that can hold a car and a boat on top?!?!? You could just back the trailer really far into the water lol.


LoL. Or drive it in front first this way you don't have to go in that far and worry about getting stuck. hahaha j/k


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

*53 foot wedge trailer*

This an honest question.If some of you people dont have anything helpful to say keep it too youre self.I just purchased a 4 car wedge trailer with a boat slide down the middle.I was wondering if anyone has ever used one,and what was the best way to chane them down.You wouldnt think the boat wheel and arm would be able to hold all that weight.


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;392255 said:


> i cant understand a thing your asking.


do you even have a clue on what a 3 car trailer is its people like you that ruin this site:angry:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jdanforth;392471 said:


> This an honest question.If some of you people dont have anything helpful to say keep it too youre self.I just purchased a 4 car wedge trailer with a boat slide down the middle.I was wondering if anyone has ever used one,and what was the best way to chane them down.You wouldnt think the boat wheel and arm would be able to hold all that weight.


Why don't you call the manufacturer or the place where you bought it from and ask them for the best way to do it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

jdanforth;392471 said:


> This an honest question.If some of you people dont have anything helpful to say keep it too youre self.I just purchased a 4 car wedge trailer with a boat slide down the middle.I was wondering if anyone has ever used one,and what was the best way to chane them down.You wouldnt think the boat wheel and arm would be able to hold all that weight.


Why don't you learn how to ask a question? There are guys on here that will help you with anything (as long as they know what the question is), but with your attitude you might as well just figure it out yourself.:waving:


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

I did ask the ? right the first time,but people like you have to post ******** anwsers.I used this site over the winter and had intelligent people respond,and if they couldnt, they pointed me in the right direction.So my attitude was brought on by youre comment just back the trailer in the water really deep IDIOT.Yes i no there are guys out there willing to help,and apparently your not one of them,so let it go and stop wasteing my time.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

jdanforth;392528 said:


> I did ask the ? right the first time,but people like you have to post ******** anwsers.I used this site over the winter and had intelligent people respond,and if they couldnt, they pointed me in the right direction.So my attitude was brought on by youre comment just back the trailer in the water really deep IDIOT.Yes i no there are guys out there willing to help,and apparently your not one of them,so let it go and stop wasteing my time.


This site is a plowing site. There are alot more guys on here in the winter and fall. Not so many on this time of year. You started this thread 7 days ago. If there is anyone wasting time it is you. Why don't you do like i said and call the manufacturer or call the person you bout it from. By the time you get the answer on here, it will be time to winterize your boat.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

jdanforth;392528 said:


> I did ask the ? right the first time,but people like you have to post ******** anwsers.I used this site over the winter and had intelligent people respond,and if they couldnt, they pointed me in the right direction.So my attitude was brought on by youre comment just back the trailer in the water really deep IDIOT.Yes i no there are guys out there willing to help,and apparently your not one of them,so let it go and stop wasteing my time.


I'm sorry, you must have just taken it out of context. I meant it as a joke, not trying to be mean at all. I've just never seen what you're taliking about. Do you have a link to a wbsite or a picture? Lighten up a little! Take Quality's advice and check with the manufacturer or maybe try to locate an owners manual. Maybe try to find on on Ebay and ask the seller how they do it.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

my guess, if it has a rail it must need something to get 'er on top.

A boat lift sounds logical. Unless you're afraid to get it wet......LOL


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

First Time Out;392583 said:


> I'm sorry, you must have just taken it out of context. I meant it as a joke, not trying to be mean at all. I've just never seen what you're taliking about. Do you have a link to a wbsite or a picture? Lighten up a little! Take Quality's advice and check with the manufacturer or maybe try to locate an owners manual. Maybe try to find on on Ebay and ask the seller how they do it.


cool no hard feelings,was lookin to see if anyone had used one,I bought this one on ebay,the guy said it didnt have one,but when I went to pick it up,there it was,so I bought a 7000.00 trailer for 3000.00:waving:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice steal! Where do you live in Maine? My greand parents live just south of Rockalnd. I love it up there!


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

You should post a pic of it.

Most of us prolly havent seen or even heard of this kind of trailer,I havent.

By the way have you got any pics of your plow yet.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

jdanforth;392247 said:


> hey does anyone o how a boat rail works on a 3 car hauler,the center rail is used for boats also.what do you do winch it up on on the tongue wheel.just thought i would ask


I have a 50' trailer with a center rail. I've never heard of anyone calling it a "boat rail" but I suppose that's one name for it. But to answer your question, most people who have those trailers have a winch mounted to the front so that it can tug the trailers up and into place. I have a 12,000lb winch with a 2" ball attached to the cable. I simply lock it into the hitch of the trailer and I pull it up that way - works perfectly every time.

Another way would be to use a fork lift and set the trailers on but you would need a hefty machine to do that.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I really wanna see pics of this thing now


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

jdanforth;392247 said:


> hey does anyone o how a boat rail works on a 3 car hauler,the center rail is used for boats also.what do you do winch it up on on the tongue wheel.just thought i would ask


given this info and no other- and no sig filled out how in the hel.l are we suspose to know what you are talking about?


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

try a helicopter to lift it out of the water.....

http://www.killsometime.com/video/video.asp?ID=885


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I've seen that video before. Too funny. I want to know what they were trying to do. The boat fired up right after the helicopter crashed, so it couldn't have been too broken down.


----------

